# Deep drop 3/10



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

My best friend aka Capt.Daddy,s new boat finally arrived and we were stoked to get out there!Friday was calling 1ta2 climbing to 3 by afternoon so we were expecting rough conditions. Launched the new sled at 7am from shoreline and headed south west ,on the way out we did try multiple places with every kind of bait but the Ajs refused to bite.Good thing we had some decent deep dropping spots! lol. The Tide line cat handled awesome, just cut through the chop .We picked away at a decent box and ran back in 40 ta 45mph in the Gulf then once in the bay trimmed up the twin 200 suzuki's.for a top speed of 58mph! Definitely excited for spring and getting to target more species with the new boat.As far as bait used squid and some older Aj chunks caught the snowys.in around 380 ft and picked away at the tile around 750ft.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Longtail Sea bass*

My first longtail


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*truppet*

pics


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Man, that's killing it...nice catch! It's been windy as hell out there today so that's a good haul. Got any pics of the new boat? Sounds like really good performance.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Tide line*

boat pic


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice catch! Get out there and get more! :thumbup:


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

24ft fishmaster said:


> My best friend aka Capt.Daddy,s new boat finally arrived and we were stoked to get out there!Friday was calling 1ta2 climbing to 3 by afternoon so we were expecting rough conditions. Launched the new sled at 7am from shoreline and headed south west ,on the way out we did try multiple places with every kind of bait but the Ajs refused to bite.Good thing we had some decent deep dropping spots! lol. The Tide line cat handled awesome, just cut through the chop .We picked away at a decent box and ran back in 40 ta 45mph in the Gulf then once in the bay trimmed up the twin 200 suzuki's.for a top speed of 58mph! Definitely excited for spring and getting to target more species with the new boat.As far as bait used squid and some older Aj chunks caught the snowys.in around 380 ft and picked away at the tile around 750ft.



That Blueline tile was over 6lbs and the bigger golden tile was 12lbs...nice and thick, all the way to the tail. Wouldn't have believed it if I didn't see the scale with the weight. Solid trip in that washing machine of a sea. 1-2 was right, but it was 1-2 from the south and 1-2 from the wsw. Made for some nice dropouts on the way out. No way i do that trip on Capt'n Daddy 1.0


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice box of fish!


----------

